# Remington 700 Sendero 300 Ultra Mag



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a chance to buy this rifle for a very good price. Has anyone owned one? I heard they're very good for long range shooting. The scope has a dial on the top for different yardages.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Yote-
Sendero II??????

If so this gun is no doubt a shooter........

I have some loads worked up for mine running Berger 185 VLD's and am touching 6 holes at 100 yds. Days with no wind I am shooting inside a paper plate at 800 yds. I'm so impressed with this gun I want another caliber. The gun feels and shoots just like a custom, and that HS Precision Stock is hard to beat........

I was shooting a weatherby 30-378 and after this gun I think I will stick to the 300 RUM and a Remington, much cheaper to shoot, and more accurate.

The only thing I have done is a trigger job and muzzle break.

I got some buddies with 3,000 dollar customs that are pretty jealous. 

If you do get it, get with me and I would be happy to give you some loads to try in it if your into reloading........


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> If you do get it, get with me and I would be happy to give you some loads to try in it if your into reloading........


Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

It's a great gun as for a factory 700. I really like the 300 RUM as well. Load it up with either the 168gr or 180gr TTSX's and you'll be pleased and be able to take any game on this continent.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I run a Sendero in a 264 win mag. I really like it. I had Wasatch Precision re-cut the crown and skim bed it before I started load development, and would suggest you do the same. 

Good luck.

-c


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a Sendero 300 RUM love it very nice gun for longe range. If you don't want to buy let me know where I can buy it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Yote-
> Sendero II??????
> 
> I have some loads worked up for mine running Berger 185 VLD's and am touching 6 holes at 100 yds. Days with no wind I am shooting inside a paper plate at 800 yds. I'm so impressed with this gun I want another caliber. The gun feels and shoots just like a custom, and that HS Precision Stock is hard to beat........


I've shot them and I love them. In my circle of longrange-shooting friends, the Sendero is a highly respected off-the-shelf shooter. Except for working up a load for your particular Sendero, there's not much you can do, short of spending a lot of money, to get a Sendero to shoot better. Snap it up Yotey.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My Sendero in 300 RUM has had a trigger installed, a muzzle brake installed, and a McMillan stock fitted to it and it has won a sanctioned 1000 yard match in the hands of a good friend of mine while his rifle was being worked on. The load was 190 Bergers and I think the 15 shot cumulative group was something like 10 inches on a pretty windy day. This is shooting against 25-35 other shooters with top-of-the-line equipment. I also built one in 338 RUM that a friend talked me out of and it would also shoot sub-MOA out to 1000yds with Nosler hunting bullets. These are a first rate firearm in my opinion. Buy it.------SS


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I have a chance to buy this rifle for a very good price. Has anyone owned one? I heard they're very good for long range shooting. The scope has a dial on the top for different yardages.


... hell, dont waste your time.

btw, could you send me the contact info for the seller? 

i have one in 300Win. about the only complaint i could have with it is, its wearing a 24" tube...


----------

